# GPU-Z 0.7.9 + Youtube = computer freezes



## j24 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X GPU (drivers 14.4), Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit and newest Flash Player. This problem occurs in both Firefox 32 beta 6, and Internet Explorer 11. When I'm watching videos on Youtube or similar websites, I can't run GPU-Z 0.7.9 because computer immediately freezes (GPU-Z 0.7.8 works perfectly fine). Flash games or flash advertisements on sites doesn't cause freezing, only videos are causing freezing. Is this problem happening only to me ?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2014)

Single card or CrossFire ?


----------



## j24 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hardware Acceleration feature in my browsers was the source of my problems. I turned it off, and now everything works ok.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2014)

does the problem go away when you turn off the sensor refresh in background?


----------



## j24 (Aug 15, 2014)

No the problem is still there. Only turning off Hardware Acceleration in browsers helps.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't replicate. Any chance your card is overclocked too high?


----------



## j24 (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't overclocked GPU, everything else (games, benchmark programs) works perfectly fine, the problem is only with GPU-Z 0.7.9. When I run GPU-Z first and then start watching Youtube everything is ok, but if I do this backwards, computer freezes. GPU-Z 0.7.8 worked ok, only this new version is causing problems.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2014)

oooh, so you start the video, and while the video is playing you start gpuz ?

of course, you said that in your original post and i missed it completely ..

off to reproduce again


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2014)

ok, i could reproduce it now. let me check what causes it


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...hang-when-playing-video-on-hawaii-gpu.204184/

please test and feedback


----------



## j24 (Aug 15, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...hang-when-playing-video-on-hawaii-gpu.204184/
> 
> please test and feedback



No more freezing, everything works ok. Thank you very much.


----------



## TheDevil (Sep 29, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...hang-when-playing-video-on-hawaii-gpu.204184/
> 
> please test and feedback


Works for me too. Thx


----------

